# Have you fostered dogs through a animal charity/shelter?



## astrid (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey all 

I'm working for a marketing digital agency and due to my love of dogs, I have been tasked to find people who have fostered dogs and have gone on to adopt them (or who are thinking about it).

Most of the people I know are US based but I'm really looking for people who live in the UK.

Would any of you be interested in being a case study? It just involves you talking about the love of your dog for a short online video. At this stage I just need to find people who are keen. I want to find out more info about you and your pooch and then you can quiz me.

This is an opportunity to also raise the profile of where you fostered your dog from.

Please get in touch.
Astrid


----------

